# What Do I Have Here ?



## 37 Elgin (Sep 6, 2016)

Any idea on what model this bike is ?  The serial number on the bike starts with a B. I believe it to be a 1937 Elgin Motobike. It just doesn't look like an Oriole like the catalog shows for that year.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 6, 2016)

Exactly what it is. 37  Westfield built Motobike. Very nice, that's z beautiful deluxe troxel too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2016)

Awesome bike! I'd ride it every day if it were mine. Enjoy & welcome to The Cabe!


----------



## 37 Elgin (Sep 6, 2016)

Ok. Thanks !


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome! Ride it till the needle breaks on the speedo!!


----------



## mike j (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice bike, all around, welcome & enjoy it.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2016)

Great snag.  I was watching that and hoping it wouldn't sell until I dug up some cash.  You got a great buy, Congrats!


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 7, 2016)

Sweeeeet for sure.


----------



## gkeep (Sep 8, 2016)

Thats a beauty!
Gary


----------



## Barto (Sep 9, 2016)

I agree, that's a really nice bike...Love the Motobike frame...I would ride the heck out of it


----------

